# Dr. Jean Dodds Nutrition Webinar



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If anyone is interested, its not free ($25) but the portion will be donated to select charity. Last day to register is 8/11/12

What you will learn...

Wholesome nutrition is the key to maintaining a healthy immune system and resistance to disease. Commercial foods ingested by animals on a regular basis may not be balanced in terms of major nutrients, minerals and vitamins, and some continue to add chemicals to the final product to enhance its stability and shelf-life. Nutritional deficiencies or imbalances as well as exposures to various chemicals, drugs and toxins present a continual immunological challenge which can suppress immune function, especially in those animals genetically susceptible to immune dysfunction (immune deficiency, autoimmunity, allergies).

Nutrition and the Immune System
Nutrition and Thyroid Metabolism
Nutritional Management (Commercial, Home-Made and Raw Food Diets)
Raw Food Diet Study
New Diagnostics for Food Sensitivity or Intolerance

W. JEAN DODDS, DVM 8/12/12 - Danish-Swedish Farmdogs USA


----------

